# Paracord bracelets and more



## justin_deans

Hey this is all stuff paracord


Sent from my iPod touch using Paracord Forum


----------



## justin_deans

this a really cool king cobra survival bracelet.


Sent from my iPod touch using Paracord Forum


----------



## justin_deans

Sent from my iPod touch using Paracord Forum


----------



## MrParacord

Nice work Justin.


----------



## DaBigKahuna

Looks good!


----------



## justin_deans

Thank you


Sent from my iPod touch using Paracord Forum


----------



## justin_deans

Here is another picture of it


Sent from my iPod touch using Paracord Forum


----------



## DaBigKahuna

I like the idea of the outside and the center being one color and the second color just being the outside of the center weave. 

I'd like to try it with the orange in a more muted background color and the yellow an accent color.


----------



## justin_deans

Yeah I also wanted to make one with neon orange and neon green that would be sick


Sent from my iPod touch using Paracord Forum


----------



## justin_deans

Also made a really cool key chain lanyard type deal


Sent from my iPod touch using Paracord Forum


----------



## MrParacord

How long is that lanyard/keychain Justin?

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Paracord Forum mobile app


----------



## justin_deans

It's around a foot


Sent from my iPod touch using Paracord Forum


----------



## MrParacord

Oh ok. Why did you make it so long?


----------



## justin_deans

So its easier to find and there is more rope in case there is a emergency


Sent from my iPod touch using Paracord Forum


----------



## justin_deans

Also I wrapped my knife with paracord it turned out alright


Sent from my iPod touch using Paracord Forum


----------



## Jdecos

Does anyone know how to incorporate a 9mm bullet casing as the end knot?? Please help









Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## g21redman

Has anyone done this before? My brother showed me this. Eager to make one.


----------



## justin_deans

I think you drill the end of it


Sent from my iPod touch using Paracord Forum


----------



## MrParacord

Jdecos said:


> Does anyone know how to incorporate a 9mm bullet casing as the end knot?? Please help
> View attachment 515
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


Either drill through the sides or drill through where the end. 

If you drill through the sides you can run the paracord through to have the casing vertical.

If you drill through the end of the casing you can run the paracord through to have the casing horizontal. 

Here is a pic of my EDC bracelet and a necklace I made using a .38 casing. I haven't wore the necklace in a while.


----------



## MrParacord

g21redman said:


> Has anyone done this before? My brother showed me this. Eager to make one.


I wanted to try this last year but I thought it would be to heavy and a little to uncomfortable after some time wearing it.


----------



## DaBigKahuna

You could use aluminum nuts if you're concerned about the weight.


----------



## misterbik

If you mean you wanted the casing as an end like those plastic paracord ends you could put both ends of strands in the open mouth of the shell then crimp it or just hammer the mouth flat to pinch the cord. Wouldn't look quite as good as keeping it all cylindrical, but easy and functional.


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## MrParacord

DaBigKahuna said:


> You could use aluminum nuts if you're concerned about the weight.


Yeah true but if I was making them for profit I would use whatever is cheaper by the case.


----------



## Jdecos

MrParacord said:


> Either drill through the sides or drill through where the end.
> 
> 
> 
> If you drill through the sides you can run the paracord through to have the casing vertical.
> 
> 
> 
> If you drill through the end of the casing you can run the paracord through to have the casing horizontal.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of my EDC bracelet and a necklace I made using a .38 casing. I haven't wore the necklace in a while.



Thanks really helped now all i need to do is fire off some rounds


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## g21redman

DaBigKahuna said:


> You could use aluminum nuts if you're concerned about the weight.


Where can you pick up those?


----------



## DaBigKahuna

g21redman said:


> Where can you pick up those?


Most hardware stores will have them. I think even Home Depot carries them.


----------



## g21redman

DaBigKahuna said:


> Most hardware stores will have them. I think even Home Depot carries them.


Cool. Thanks. I'll def check that out


----------



## MrParacord

Jdecos said:


> Thanks really helped now all i need to do is fire off some rounds
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


Glad I could help.


----------



## justin_deans

here are the new thin line series paraacord products that i have made!!!


----------



## g21redman

Kayak handles. King cobra. Was very pleased. They feel great made orange/ digital camo for the orange kayak


----------



## MrParacord

g21redman said:


> Kayak handles. King cobra. Was very pleased. They feel great made orange/ digital camo for the orange kayak


Nice work. Those look like they came with the kayak.


----------



## g21redman

MrParacord said:


> Nice work. Those look like they came with the kayak.


Thanks. Yea they look and feel great. Very pleased with them


----------



## rjmarez

Has anyone figured out how to put a buckle on the piranha bracelet?


----------



## vladaudio

@ rjmarez. Copy/paste: paracord piranha bracelet in youtube searchbox. First two videos are most popular.


----------



## MrParacord

rjmarez said:


> Has anyone figured out how to put a buckle on the piranha bracelet?


I was going to say YouTube also. I know I've seen a video on a piranha bracelet with buckle before.


----------



## ThatdudeTak

A paracord tool box handle. Are you serious? That's looking snazzy.


----------

